
Facebook Wants Access to Your Banking Data - HillaryBriss
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/banks-data-sharing-facebook,37556.html
======
IronCoderXYZ
This is from August 6th 2018? Well over half a year ago (It's still scary)

------
muckrakerz
It doesn't matter if it is old. It is something we should be concerned about.

------
RenRav
Any update on this? That's insane they could just request your banking info.
Can other websites do this?

------
SN76477
I don’t trust banks, I trust Facebook less.

------
beamatronic
Offer a 30 year fixed mortgage at prime minus 1%, and we’ll talk!

